

Excellent Introduction To Linux Binary Execution System - signa11
http://www.acsu.buffalo.edu/~charngda/elf.html

======
samikc
This is a really good article about the ELF. I am not a system level
programmer but always inquisitive about how this, the ELF, work. Thanks for
sharing

------
sgt
Good article.

